# How are you keeping your algae down in your CRS tank ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just setting up my 20G CRS tank , but noticed i have alot of algar growth, what are you using to keep algae to a minimum in your CRS tanks ?


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

algae growth on the rear glass panel, rocks and some on drift wood as well.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I would start by putting some plants in there.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

newest inhabitants in the tank to help control algae, got them at big al's at a price thats a steal , hoping to put together a moss wall , but need help from someone experienced to get it started.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, I think a good start would be to first identify what kind of algae you have.
I can't tell by the look of the picture but here's a good link about algae types in aquarium. http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ 
Also check your water parameters.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Crs love to feed on algae.

The idea tank for crs would be covered in algae with very little no3,

In the wild they feed off of algae from rocks on the river bed and decaying matter like leaves.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Crs love to feed on algae.
> 
> The idea tank for crs would be covered in algae with very little no3,
> 
> In the wild they feed off of algae from rocks on the river bed and decaying matter like leaves.


Yup, check out Igor's tanks http://www.shrimp-tank.com/shrimp-condo They are more covered when I saw them last. My cherry tank looks pretty much like that too and I see new born babies all the time on the walls instead of hiding.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys ! , i guess i'll jus leave it in , but might add a moss wall to make it look alot better ! Does anyone have experience with them ? Where they got the materials and which moss looks best for thee moss wall ? , i like pheonix moss but does anyone have experience with this type of moss for walls ?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sure if the brown algae is good or not or the different types. What grows on my tanks is soft and can be wiped away with a sponge no problem.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Better check what that purple algae is... .. can't say I've seen it before. Or is the lighting making it look purple.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

What looks to be purple is actually brown algae .


----------

